# Buying Cartier at Heathrow



## bellapurse

Hi!  I read somewhere that Cartier watches can cost less in LHR airport comparing to US.  Can anyone confirm this?  I know someone said its cheaper to buy in a boutique in US vs in Europe but I haven't heard about LHR.


----------



## Myrkur

Ohh am wondering the same since i'll be flying to NYC through LHR


----------



## bellapurse

ILoveRings said:


> I'm always hesitant about Heathrow to be honest, do lots of research first because i've purchased a few items just to find them cheaper in the states.



What are those things that you have purchased?


----------



## Astaroth

Cartier list their UK prices on their website so you can find the UK store prices. To get the duty free prices at LHR simply divide the price by 1.2 to remove the VAT


----------



## bellapurse

Astaroth said:


> Cartier list their UK prices on their website so you can find the UK store prices. To get the duty free prices at LHR simply divide the price by 1.2 to remove the VAT



Is the VAT included in the website prices?


----------



## bex285

bellapurse said:


> Is the VAT included in the website prices?


Yeah, prices are including VAT on the UK site. Totally confused me when I went on the US site and they didn't include VAT!


----------



## bellapurse

Ok I was wondering the same because prices looked higher when they are suppose to be at least the same.


----------



## bellapurse

Astaroth said:


> Cartier list their UK prices on their website so you can find the UK store prices. To get the duty free prices at LHR simply divide the price by 1.2 to remove the VAT



I thought the VAT in UK is 20%?


----------



## lanvin

Cartier at Heathrow only discount by 17.5 % (as of the end of 2012 at least)


----------



## kazzer

lanvin said:


> Cartier at Heathrow only discount by 17.5 % (as of the end of 2012 at least)


I don't understand that.  I live in the UK and VAT was increased from 17.5% to 20% in January 2011, with no exceptions.


----------



## bellapurse

It's 20% but when non EU residents claim the VAT refund it ends up being less because of the handling fee.  So the actual refund its not 20%.


----------



## kazzer

bellapurse said:


> It's 20% but when non EU residents claim the VAT refund it ends up being less because of the handling fee.  So the actual refund its not 20%.


Thanks for clearing that up. I would still shop around as prices in Heathrow for most luxury goods tend to be more expensive than US prices.


----------



## bellapurse

After making some calculations I'm saving $.


----------



## lanvin

kazzer said:


> I don't understand that.  I live in the UK and VAT was increased from 17.5% to 20% in January 2011, with no exceptions.



I also live in the UK and got a love ring, it was around 17.5% off the price in the london boutiques and also in Bulgari if I remember

Just wanted to see if there were updates about the vat since I'll be going to Heathrow soon


----------



## Remy1995

Yay, this thread has been so helpful to me as I am going through transit in heathrow flying from Boston (not sure about the terminals yet though)

I've checked the website and I'm loving the prices after I divide the listed price by 1.2, you've been arguing about the vat, so if it's 20% what shall I divide the list price by?


I'm flying this week, interested in a rose/yellow gold love cuff with one diamond/sapphire:

According to my research:

The gold cuff with one diamond is:
$5237 - (UK website price) <-- according to this thread VAT is included.
$4364 - (UK website's price divided by 1.2)
$4950 - excl. sales taxes (US website) <-- will be more expensive with taxes

The sapphire is around those prices too, in heathrow it should be $4076 (UK website's price divided by 1.2)

Please help me if you can, it will be much appreciated  xo


----------



## swt_decadent

I'm planning on going to London this summer and I check the price and it looks like I will get a better price instead of buying in US even though I don't have to pay the tax. 




My question is will I be able to go to Cartier at the airport coming from New York or Seattle? Because I'm not coming back to US from London.


----------



## DiamondsForever

This link shows the locations of the Cartier boutiques at Heathrow. 

http://www.heathrow.com/shops-and-restaurants/shops-a-z/cartier

After security means they're all in the departure area which you won't be able to get back in to on arrival. I fly in and out of Heathrow a lot so very sure about that. Which airport do you fly back to the US out of? Maybe you'll have more luck there?


----------



## back 2 home

Unfortunately you cant go to Cartier on arrival, sorry 

If you are going back to US or flying anywhere from Heathrow you will be able to visit Cartier, it will be in terminal 3 and terminal 4


----------



## numb

back 2 home said:


> Unfortunately you cant go to Cartier on arrival, sorry
> 
> If you are going back to US or flying anywhere from Heathrow you will be able to visit Cartier, it will be in terminal 3 and terminal 4



And in Terminal 5 too! (My favourite Terminal now in terms of shopping!)


----------



## Mininana

Can anyone confirm what the prices are on Heathrow? Are they with the 20% VAT discounted like at Hermes T5? 


Thanks!


----------



## ellietilly

I called them a few weeks ago and the prices are roughly 17% less than store retail. The sales advisors are very helpful and will organise items to be in stock (if they don't already hold it), they need around 4 weeks notice to ensure stock transfer. Hope this helps.


----------



## Noem514

Im so confused how this works. I live in the US with no sales tax. Does this mean an item that costs 6800 usd  would be 5644 usd at the heathrow cartier?


----------



## keevs1995

Noem514 said:


> Im so confused how this works. I live in the US with no sales tax. Does this mean an item that costs 6800 usd  would be 5644 usd at the heathrow cartier?




Cartier prices in the US websites do not include taxes. However, prices on European sites include VAT. When purchasing items in Europe, you get some of the VAT back ( if you are not an EU resident).


----------



## ellietilly

I'm in the UK, retail less 17% is the price I'd pay - tax free. I'm not sure how it would work for you, as a US citizen. Give the store at Heathrow a call, I'm sure they can help on how to get the best price.


----------



## Mininana

ellietilly said:


> I'm in the UK, retail less 17% is the price I'd pay - tax free. I'm not sure how it would work for you, as a US citizen. Give the store at Heathrow a call, I'm sure they can help on how to get the best price.






My brother is a UK resident so he would pay what you pay. Thanks!!


----------



## bagreedy

I called Cartier at Heathrow a few days ago to ask about the 36mm Ballon Bleu watch which is 
4400 GBP in UK, Tax free price for this piece (Ref: W6920046) is £3666.67.

With the current exchange rate that's about 5200$.  You can also lock the price in by making a wire transfer to them as they are suspecting a price increase soon(Chanel UK just did a price increase too). 

I also asked about the love cuff in YG and Tax free price for this piece (Ref: B6032416) is £2750.00.

HTH


----------



## Mininana

T


bagreedy said:


> I called Cartier at Heathrow a few days ago to ask about the 36mm Ballon Bleu watch which is
> 4400 GBP in UK, Tax free price for this piece (Ref: W6920046) is £3666.67.
> 
> With the current exchange rate that's about 5200$.  You can also lock the price in by making a wire transfer to them as they are suspecting a price increase soon(Chanel UK just did a price increase too).
> 
> I also asked about the love cuff in YG and Tax free price for this piece (Ref: B6032416) is £2750.00.
> 
> HTH





Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Noem514

So you cant order from them and have it shipped to the us for that cheaper price?


----------



## bagreedy

Noem514 said:


> So you cant order from them and have it shipped to the us for that cheaper price?



Nope! You can't pay with CC remotely as well, only wire transfer. If you are looking for Cartier watches, I got a really good price with an AD. Let me know if you need a referral.


----------



## swt_decadent

Thank you all for the response. I would be able to purchase on Heathrow leaving London to go to Europe. Is it still the same percent if I'm going to Europe instead of US? I tried dividng the price in Cartier UK website by 1.2 to remove the vat. If I'm going to buy it in the airport the JUC will be $5861.73 instead of buying it in US which is $6800 (don't need to pay for tax). Is that correct?


----------



## spykitty

Hi there, 
I am new to the Cartier forum though I have a 9yo trinity love band that I love love love. My new obsessing is the love ring in wg. It is $1400 here in the states. I am traveling through LHR in January and thinking of buying it there. It looks like the UK costs is about $300 cheaper after I do the conversion. 

Does that sound right? Do I pay VAT at LHR and then claim it when I return to the states? I'm assuming it is pretty straight forward. If this is the case there is a WHOLE lot I want...Gucci Princetowns, LV Pochette Metis, Cartier Love bracelet... GGAAAAHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## spykitty

Uhm never mind. I thought the ring was $1400...it is only $1140 so the saving is only $30. Fashionphile just uploaded a pre owned one for $795 in my size and I jumped on it.


----------



## this_is_rj

I will be travelling through Heathrow flying to Dubai and then on to Sydney. I am wanting to purchase a love bracelet while I am in the UK. Is there a price difference between buying in London and claiming back VAT at the airport and buying at Heathrow? What terminals is Cartier location at and can I find out in advance what terminal my flight will depart from? Do the airport locations have decent stock as if I wait and try an purchase at the airport, it is the last leg of my trip so last chance to purchase? Thanks so much.


----------



## OlyUK

Think terminal 4 and 5. Could be terminal 3. If you google heathrow airport you can reserve jewellery to pick up. But best to ring cartier in the termainls and make sure they have the right size before you come in and get it.


----------



## damselindior

I bought my love bracelet in January this year at heathrow. It was approx £100 cheaper to buy at the terminal than buying in London and claiming the tax back. As mentioned above, make sure you call to reserve beforehand to avoid disappointment.


----------



## this_is_rj

Thanks so much for the information ladies. What is the likelihood that a flight to Dubai will be departing from the correct terminal? Do I call Cartier to reserve and what happens if my flight is from a different terminal?


----------



## kpai

this_is_rj said:


> Thanks so much for the information ladies. What is the likelihood that a flight to Dubai will be departing from the correct terminal? Do I call Cartier to reserve and what happens if my flight is from a different terminal?


Most likely there will be a Cartier at the Terminal that you are flying out of.  T3, T4, T5.  If you know which airline you are flying with you will know which terminal to Dubai.

 I think T3 and T4 are owned by Harrods, so if you called them ahead and check for the size and colour that you want, they can get it for you.  You'll need to prepaid it first.  If not, they will only hold for 24 hours.


----------



## cloee

T3 and T5 have Cartier. There's no guarantee that they will have the size/specs of what you want on the day of your departure or within 24 hours. You can reserve beyond 24 hours but you will have to prepay. HTH


----------



## SashaJustine

As above, T3 and T5 have cartier shops inside the Harrods franchise. You need to call ahead to reserve your colour/size love and they may require you to prepay (I did not at the beginning of 2017 for my love ring and bracelet -- but did prepay for my juste en clou a couple of months ago). Flights from LHR-Dubai will not likely change the terminals, if you go onto your booking through the airline website you booked through, it will give you all the terminal information you need for your flights. They may change the gates but airlines won't change terminals. I fly every month out of Heathrow on various airlines and have never had that happened. Hence why I shop so much at the airport duty free there! Good luck.


----------



## Julezah

For anyone who has recently purchased a love bracelet (thin or regular) at Heathrow or EU country duty free, would you mind sharing the purchase price? I've seen the percentage estimates of savings, I'm curious what actual prices have been. Thanks!


----------



## SashaJustine

The U.K. Just had a 5% price increase. I would call one of the carriers in T3 or T5 and they will tell you the latest duty free prices there. 





Julezah said:


> For anyone who has recently purchased a love bracelet (thin or regular) at Heathrow or EU country duty free, would you mind sharing the purchase price? I've seen the percentage estimates of savings, I'm curious what actual prices have been. Thanks!


----------



## Julezah

Good advice--thank you!


----------



## citysurfer1

you can email them too. I inquired about my jUC before i went


----------



## annanas

You can see the LHR prices here: http://boutique.heathrow.com/cartier/by,product_id


----------



## Julezah

Thanks for the link! Emailing wasn't helpful and I planned to give them a call this weekend.


----------



## annanas

No problem! I actually filled in the form that comes up when you click to reserve an item on the website a couple of days ago and they replied within 24 hours, maybe try again?


----------



## Genn3

Has anyone ever seen or had experience reserving a thin love bracelet? I can't find it on the LHR boutique website, although I have until Christmas.


----------



## SashaJustine

I purchased my thin WG love size 17 at Heathrow T5 Cartier. They seemed to have a decent stock of thins at the time but that always changes! I would find out what terminal you are flying out of and call the carrier store in the terminal to reserve your colour and size. 





Genn3 said:


> Has anyone ever seen or had experience reserving a thin love bracelet? I can't find it on the LHR boutique website, although I have until Christmas.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Excellent advice in this thread already.

I just want to add even if you are not flying out of T3 or T5, you can request a "terminal shopping transfer" if you have more than 3 hrs of layover.

But, you need to spend a minimum of £250. Not a problem if you are buying Cartier, lol.

Here is the link:
http://boutique.heathrow.com/terminal-transfer


----------



## SashaJustine

Have used that transfer service before! It is excellent -- however recommend filling in that request form more than 48 hours prior to flying out of Heathrow as it takes them a little while to respond. Once they have respond its very fast and wonderful service. 





voodoodoll2005 said:


> Excellent advice in this thread already.
> 
> I just want to add even if you are not flying out of T3 or T5, you can request a "terminal shopping transfer" if you have more than 3 hrs of layover.
> 
> But, you need to spend a minimum of £250. Not a problem if you are buying Cartier, lol.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://boutique.heathrow.com/terminal-transfer


----------



## Genn3

Thanks for all the help! Just have to stay away from the Sydney Cartier store now so I don't get tempted to buy it earlier!


----------



## dsrm

Is it cheaper to buy at the heathrow airport than at the boutique in London?


----------



## Meowwu

SashaJustine said:


> I purchased my thin WG love size 17 at Heathrow T5 Cartier. They seemed to have a decent stock of thins at the time but that always changes! I would find out what terminal you are flying out of and call the carrier store in the terminal to reserve your colour and size.



Can you share the price of thin love bracelets? (I am considering yg or rg though). Thank you.


----------



## SashaJustine

dsrm said:


> Is it cheaper to buy at the heathrow airport than at the boutique in London?


Cheaper at the airport as you do not pay the VAT tax. You should call the Heathrow Cartier and reserve the items you want, as they are super busy and can often run out of the size you are after.


----------



## SashaJustine

Meowwu said:


> Can you share the price of thin love bracelets? (I am considering yg or rg though). Thank you.


I purchased my thin WG for 3,041.65 British Pounds. HOWEVER, YG and RG are cheaper than WG. You should call the Heathrow Cartier boutique to get an accurate price


----------



## SashaJustine

SashaJustine said:


> I purchased my thin WG for 3,041.65 British Pounds. HOWEVER, YG and RG are cheaper than WG. You should call the Heathrow Cartier boutique to get an accurate price


In the U.K cartiers the same thin WG retails for 3,850 British Pounds to give you an idea of the savings.


----------



## Meowwu

SashaJustine said:


> I purchased my thin WG for 3,041.65 British Pounds. HOWEVER, YG and RG are cheaper than WG. You should call the Heathrow Cartier boutique to get an accurate price


Thank you.


----------



## annanas

I just found out the airport price has increased within the past week or so. Reserved a RG 4 diamond love to pick up tomorrow and it's gone up by about £400 from what it was when I made the enquiry a week or two ago


----------



## SashaJustine

That is extremely frustrating. I know for a fact that the LHR Cartier had the same 5% increase that the whole U.K had about 3 x months ago. Now another one?! It's getting to the point where there won't be any savings soon. Do you mind me asking how much the RG 4 diamond was at LHR? Was thinking of adding a YG 4 diamond next January but not sure now.... 





annanas said:


> I just found out the airport price has increased within the past week or so. Reserved a RG 4 diamond love to pick up tomorrow and it's gone up by about £400 from what it was when I made the enquiry a week or two ago


----------



## annanas

It's £7458 now, I think it was £7077 or something a couple of weeks ago. Had I known I would have tried to pre-pay or just booked the cheapest possible flight out of LHR and go buy it [emoji85]

Can't say I'm surprised though considering the tumble the pound has taken recently..


----------



## cocoberrychu

SashaJustine said:


> In the U.K cartiers the same thin WG retails for 3,850 British Pounds to give you an idea of the savings.


Hey I am looking into buying my first love bracelet when I go on a holiday outside EU this Christmas. I have sent a reservation form for my bracelet and I received an email stating "*Passengers travelling to a final destination outside the EU may be required to pay tax on purchases on arrival at the destination and /or if items are brought back to the UK." 
Did you have to pay tax when you bought an item in duty free back to the U.K.?*


----------



## SashaJustine

Hi, i personally haven't. When I purchase at Heathrow I tend to wear the jewellery I have purchased straight away and put the box/carrier bag into my carry-on duffel bag. I do that because I don't want to travel ANYWHERE with a Cartier carrier bag -- both so I don't run into trouble with theft or bring attention to myself and also to avoid paying any tax. I'm not saying you might not get stopped and searched randomly for tax purposes when entering back into the UK but in all my life that has never happened. It has been asked of me when I have gone back into the US though (am dual citizen of U.K. And USA and travel frequently for work). I wouldn't worry about going back into UK but I would put box & bag away so you don't bring attention to yourself. 





cocoberrychu said:


> Hey I am looking into buying my first love bracelet when I go on a holiday outside EU this Christmas. I have sent a reservation form for my bracelet and I received an email stating "*Passengers travelling to a final destination outside the EU may be required to pay tax on purchases on arrival at the destination and /or if items are brought back to the UK."
> Did you have to pay tax when you bought an item in duty free back to the U.K.?*


----------



## annanas

Also, you get the tax free price even flying within the EU so if you're flying earlier you could just get it then and avoid the worry [emoji4]


----------



## cocoberrychu

SashaJustine said:


> Hi, i personally haven't. When I purchase at Heathrow I tend to wear the jewellery I have purchased straight away and put the box/carrier bag into my carry-on duffel bag. I do that because I don't want to travel ANYWHERE with a Cartier carrier bag -- both so I don't run into trouble with theft or bring attention to myself and also to avoid paying any tax. I'm not saying you might not get stopped and searched randomly for tax purposes when entering back into the UK but in all my life that has never happened. It has been asked of me when I have gone back into the US though (am dual citizen of U.K. And USA and travel frequently for work). I wouldn't worry about going back into UK but I would put box & bag away so you don't bring attention to yourself.


Oh thank you so much!! When I received the email yesterday I was put off buying coz it doesn't make sense if you bought something from duty free and pay back the tax when you come back.. I will take your advice and do the same thing when I come back


----------



## cocoberrychu

annanas said:


> Also, you get the tax free price even flying within the EU so if you're flying earlier you could just get it then and avoid the worry [emoji4]


Do you? I thought only when you are traveling outside EU, shame I could have bought cartier before the increase


----------



## SashaJustine

Enjoy your love bracelet and safe travels 


cocoberrychu said:


> Oh thank you so much!! When I received the email yesterday I was put off buying coz it doesn't make sense if you bought something from duty free and pay back the tax when you come back.. I will take your advice and do the same thing when I come back


----------



## annanas

cocoberrychu said:


> Do you? I thought only when you are traveling outside EU, shame I could have bought cartier before the increase



 You do! The Cartier boutique is operated by Harrods and they give the duty free price to all travellers, some other like Chanel and Hermès don't though [emoji4]


----------



## annanas

Just got my four diamond love, the SA was so upset that I hadn't been told I could have prepaid and avoided the increase. It happened on Monday apparently [emoji21] not the best shot but here is my stack now! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3824032


----------



## SashaJustine

So annoying that they didn't tell you about the increases, but so pleased you were able to add to your collection! It won't let me view the pic of your stack, so if you are able to post a pic again pls do 


annanas said:


> Just got my four diamond love, the SA was so upset that I hadn't been told I could have prepaid and avoided the increase. It happened on Monday apparently [emoji21] not the best shot but here is my stack now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824032


----------



## annanas

SashaJustine said:


> So annoying that they didn't tell you about the increases, but so pleased you were able to add to your collection! It won't let me view the pic of your stack, so if you are able to post a pic again pls do



How odd! Let's try again..


----------



## cocoberrychu

annanas said:


> Just got my four diamond love, the SA was so upset that I hadn't been told I could have prepaid and avoided the increase. It happened on Monday apparently [emoji21] not the best shot but here is my stack now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3824032


I swear two months ago there's already a 5% increase and now another increase.. do you think there'll be another increase by the end of the year?
Could I prepaid now even if I'm traveling on Christmas Day? Same, I couldn't view your stack.


----------



## cocoberrychu

annanas said:


> How odd! Let's try again..
> 
> View attachment 3824093


Is this yellow or pink gold?


----------



## annanas

It's all pink gold. Can't say whether there will be another increase but if you want to lock in the price I'd recommend prepaying! The SA said the same that there was just an increase, it's gone up by nearly £1k in a year [emoji37]


----------



## SashaJustine

Gorgeous!! Congrats on the new addition -- looks lovely 


annanas said:


> How odd! Let's try again..
> 
> View attachment 3824093


----------



## shoppingishappiness

I have a question about shopping Cartier in different Boutiques? Apparently, bcs I am new to This forum I can't myself started a new thread but I am going away soon and I need to know the etiquette. I have a Cartier boutique where I live and have a wonderful SA who i only wish to shop with but I am also traveling i for my honeymoon and wish to do some shopping (and Cartier is always a shopping stop for me) is it posible ( or is it extremely tacky?) if I have my beloved SA call ahead to the abroad boutique for me so I may still purchase through him? I want to be exclusive but I also want to experience shopping at the Parisian boutique too. Help!!!


----------



## kewave

shoppingishappiness said:


> I have a question about shopping Cartier in different Boutiques? Apparently, bcs I am new to This forum I can't myself started a new thread but I am going away soon and I need to know the etiquette. I have a Cartier boutique where I live and have a wonderful SA who i only wish to shop with but I am also traveling i for my honeymoon and wish to do some shopping (and Cartier is always a shopping stop for me) is it posible ( or is it extremely tacky?) if I have my beloved SA call ahead to the abroad boutique for me so I may still purchase through him? I want to be exclusive but I also want to experience shopping at the Parisian boutique too. Help!!!


No I don't think your SA is entitled to any commission if that's what you are implying.


----------



## Sterre

shoppingishappiness said:


> I have a question about shopping Cartier in different Boutiques? Apparently, bcs I am new to This forum I can't myself started a new thread but I am going away soon and I need to know the etiquette. I have a Cartier boutique where I live and have a wonderful SA who i only wish to shop with but I am also traveling i for my honeymoon and wish to do some shopping (and Cartier is always a shopping stop for me) is it posible ( or is it extremely tacky?) if I have my beloved SA call ahead to the abroad boutique for me so I may still purchase through him? I want to be exclusive but I also want to experience shopping at the Parisian boutique too. Help!!!



Cartier SA's do get commission above a certain amount. And they have personal targets too... so if you're going to 'cheat' on him/her call ahead to Paris yourself and no feelings hurt [emoji6]


----------



## Chin82

I was also looking at purchasing the thin YG Cartier love bracelet and I'm pretty bummed about the price increase. Does anyone know of any other airports that offer pretty decent discounts? Or any advice on the cheapest way to purchase. With the current savings compared to US I'm only saving about $200 if that.


----------



## littleburrito

annanas said:


> You do! The Cartier boutique is operated by Harrods and they give the duty free price to all travellers, some other like Chanel and Hermès don't though [emoji4]


Hi, does this apply only to the T3 and T4 boutiques? As the one in T5 is a standalone store? TIA!


----------



## Rinadina

SashaJustine said:


> Cheaper at the airport as you do not pay the VAT tax. You should call the Heathrow Cartier and reserve the items you want, as they are super busy and can often run out of the size you are after.


When you purchase at LHR and swipe your CC, does it ring it through as pounds and convert to dollars or will my statement reflect for example 4500 US dollars if the purchased item was 4500 pounds? Silly Q I know but I’m looking to treat myself when flying tbru next month to a thin rg bracelet if possible. Thank you!


----------



## annanas

littleburrito said:


> Hi, does this apply only to the T3 and T4 boutiques? As the one in T5 is a standalone store? TIA!



The T5 one is also operated by Harrods, it's the same rule. If you look at the floor when you go in you'll see Harrods tiling by the entrance!


----------



## SashaJustine

Rinadina said:


> When you purchase at LHR and swipe your CC, does it ring it through as pounds and convert to dollars or will my statement reflect for example 4500 US dollars if the purchased item was 4500 pounds? Silly Q I know but I’m looking to treat myself when flying tbru next month to a thin rg bracelet if possible. Thank you!


Not silly at all and sorry for the delay in response, haven't been online much over the holidays! Always purchase in the UK or any country you are travelling in on your CC in local currency, so GBP and on your CC statement you will see for example 1,000 USD 700 GBP (it will show you the conversion). NEVER buy in USD on your CC abroad! Good luck and enjoy treating yourself


----------



## NY2LA

Hi all,

I’m currently at Heathrow, waiting for my next flight in a few hours. Can anyone in the US please help me to understand the customs/duty process? How much would I have to pay if I declare jewelry (Love cuff, just under $4500USD). I’m trying to figure it out by searching websites but it’s all so confusing. How does it work? Is it worth it? I’m about 45 min away from two boutiques in So Cal so I don’t need to purchase here, but if it makes sense to purchase duty free that would be ideal.

Thank you!


----------



## NY2LA

Hi everyone,

I’m flying from the US to Europe in a few weeks, with layovers at Heathrow inbound/outbound (terminals 3 inbound, 5 outbound). I’ve read that LHR prices are the best and I think I recall that as well the last time I stopped in at Cartier at LHR. Anyway...is it worth it? I don’t exceed $800 when I shop abroad, so I am not familiar with duties, how much to expect to pay, etc. For reference, I live in LA so will be flying back in through LAX, if that matters. Thanks in advance for your insight!


----------



## Vanessa708

I believe it’s 3% for anything over the initial $800.


----------



## NY2LA

Vanessa708 said:


> I believe it’s 3% for anything over the initial $800.



Thank you! 3% for each 1K over, or total?


----------



## Vanessa708

Take the total amount of your purchases that you are bringing back to the u.s. and deduct $800.  You are required to pay 3% tax on the remaining amount. If you have a spouse, you can deduct $1600 but must include the amount of their purchases.


----------



## NY2LA

Vanessa708 said:


> Take the total amount of your purchases that you are bringing back to the u.s. and deduct $800.  You are required to pay 3% tax on the remaining amount. If you have a spouse, you can deduct $1600 but must include the amount of their purchases.



Very helpful, thank you again!


----------



## avcbob

And depending on what state you live in you may have to pay use tax, which is the same as sales tax.  In California this is the law, don't know about other states, but if your state has a sales tax they probably have a use tax too.


----------



## NY2LA

avcbob said:


> And depending on what state you live in you may have to pay use tax, which is the same as sales tax.  In California this is the law, don't know about other states, but if your state has a sales tax they probably have a use tax too.



Oh, that stinks. I wonder how much that would be, because county tax is different throughout the state (LA, for instance, is higher than Orange County). So, really, with the use tax not much of a difference in the end.


----------



## avcbob

NY2LA said:


> Oh, that stinks. I wonder how much that would be, because county tax is different throughout the state (LA, for instance, is higher than Orange County). So, really, with the use tax not much of a difference in the end.


I think it's based on where you live, so that would be the use tax rate.  Most people think if sales tax isn't charged at the time of purchase, then it's not due...I wish that was the case. Considering after the sale service, unless it's a really great deal, buying locally is probably a good idea.


----------



## guccilover21

Hi all,

My hubby and I are flying through Heathrow in September for our 10 year anniversary. He said he wanted to buy me the small love I’ve been wanting for a long time. Do you know what the stock levels are like? And does anyone know if you go through duty free on the way back to London too? I’m worried they won’t have what I want in stock and I’ll feel disappointed. 

Can someone walk me through the process please?


----------



## rakhee81

Hi there,

I’m not sure about stock levels but since there is more than one Cartier boutique at Heathrow now I’m sure if the terminal you’re flying from doesn’t have your choice another one will. I think you can call ahead and reserve as well, either directly or through a personal shopper, but not sure if they can transfer items from one terminal to another so maybe good to check that in advance of your travel in case you need to plan extra time to transfer terminals with a personal shopper. I bought a Cartier watch a few years ago at Heathrow and they reserved it for me without a problem. I’ve also had a friend order her wedding bands to the Heathrow boutique to pick up on a flight out to get the duty free price! Unfortunately you don’t go through duty free after your return flight so you’ll need to pick up whatever you want on your way out-but I’m sure with some planning you’ll get what you want! Happy anniversary in advance!


----------



## guccilover21

rakhee81 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I’m not sure about stock levels but since there is more than one Cartier boutique at Heathrow now I’m sure if the terminal you’re flying from doesn’t have your choice another one will. I think you can call ahead and reserve as well, either directly or through a personal shopper, but not sure if they can transfer items from one terminal to another so maybe good to check that in advance of your travel in case you need to plan extra time to transfer terminals with a personal shopper. I bought a Cartier watch a few years ago at Heathrow and they reserved it for me without a problem. I’ve also had a friend order her wedding bands to the Heathrow boutique to pick up on a flight out to get the duty free price! Unfortunately you don’t go through duty free after your return flight so you’ll need to pick up whatever you want on your way out-but I’m sure with some planning you’ll get what you want! Happy anniversary in advance!



Thank you for all the useful tips. Can I please just ask how you were able to reserve the watch and how your friend was able to order her rings to the Heathrow boutique? Did she go into a regular store and ask them to deliver to Heathrow? 

Thank you so much I’m so excited!!


----------



## chichedonist

guccilover21 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My hubby and I are flying through Heathrow in September for our 10 year anniversary. He said he wanted to buy me the small love I’ve been wanting for a long time. Do you know what the stock levels are like? And does anyone know if you go through duty free on the way back to London too? I’m worried they won’t have what I want in stock and I’ll feel disappointed.
> 
> Can someone walk me through the process please?




I recently bought a JUC at heathrow, I called about 3 weeks (ik i am crazy)  before departing the UK, just to get to know the SA and establish a relationship. 

I would definitely call them 5 days before call and ask for my SA her name is Yalda, get her whatsapp number, talk to her send flight details, tell her what terminal you will depart from and she will place a small love on reserve 4 days before departure. All you have to do is pay for item once you arrive to pick it up.

OR 

You could do reserve it weeks before departure by putting down 10% through bank transfer.


----------



## rakhee81

guccilover21 said:


> Thank you for all the useful tips. Can I please just ask how you were able to reserve the watch and how your friend was able to order her rings to the Heathrow boutique? Did she go into a regular store and ask them to deliver to Heathrow?
> 
> Thank you so much I’m so excited!!



You’re welcome! I called the boutique directly and they got the watch transferred in from another boutique in london. Because I reserved mine 2 weeks ahead I had to pay a deposit by bank transfer but you can pay when you collect if you’re happy not reserving so far ahead. I think they hold items for at least 24 hours so just call a few days before you travel. My friend who picked up the rings actually went to Harrods and tried/ordered them and they arranged pick up and payment at Heathrow [emoji4]


----------



## chanelbee23

Hello, does anyone know the price of the JUC SM at any of the Heathrow boutiques? 
Thanks!


----------



## Susimoo

chanelbee23 said:


> Hello, does anyone know the price of the JUC SM at any of the Heathrow boutiques?
> Thanks!



I’m sure the YouTuber Chase Amie got hers there and the saving was approx 20% off the UK price. Just found it. £2183

Here’s the link to her video. She is fantastic and I love her style.


----------



## chanelbee23

Susimoo said:


> I’m sure the YouTuber Chase Amie got hers there and the saving was approx 20% off the UK price. Just found it. £2183
> 
> Here’s the link to her video. She is fantastic and I love her style.



Thank you!


----------



## 123ajc

I am looking to stop over at London Heathrow Terminal 5 on the way home to the US.   Does anyone have any updates on the cost of a Love Bracelet in RG?  I know this thread is old, but I wanted to see if it is still cheaper and how their inventory is upon arrival.  Welcome your advice!! Thanks!!


----------



## pattihansen

I will be traveling from London to Seattle out of Heathrow on British Air in July.  I'm interested in purchasing a nail at Cartier.  Does anyone have any experience with the Cartier duty free?


----------



## Storm Spirit

Cartier at T5 is usually quite well stocked but it's always worth reserving a few days in advance https://boutique.heathrow.com/en/contact/contact just in case. You pay when you collect and the price is 16.67% less than retail.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I just did this and bought a JUC ring in yellow gold - definitely reserve well in advance if you know what you want to get and in what size, as they have very limited options in the store otherwise. Luckily they had a size 56 in the regular JUC ring in yellow gold, but otherwise only in tiny sizes and in the thinner JUC ring they only had options in rose gold. I also asked to try the SM JUC bracelet in yellow gold on and they did have that in both sizes 17 and 18. Very hit and miss though, so definitely reserve if you can!

Customer service-wise I was really impressed, I had a lovely SA who remembered my daughter and I from last Easter (impressive when you think of the thousands of people who fly through Heathrow on a daily basis!) and nothing was too much trouble for him in terms of letting me try things on. I’m hoping to get the SM Love bracelet in yellow gold with six diamonds from there when I have saved enough and next travel!

It’s worth mentioning that if there is something you want which they don’t have in stock, they can order it for you. It takes a few weeks apparently but you have to collect it from the airport.


----------



## pattihansen

Thanks so much for the info.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## ritasa

I was really excited about an upcoming trip back from London Heathrow in hopes of buying a JUC bracelet in yellow gold with half diamonds. They are quoting me 8833 pounds which is about $11300 USD. The price in the US is $11800. Am I missing something? I had heard there was almost a 16% discount. This is not even 5%... just double checking...


----------



## <3juicy

The $11800 is before tax. I’m assuming if you factor in the tax here, your savings will be closer to 16% depending on where you live.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Have things changed now that the UK is not offering the VAT refund?


----------



## scheurin

Have no first hand information but for the US nothing should have changed (why so?). For Europe there has to be the refund reinstalled again I might think.   Any insight appreciated


----------

